# Berkshire Bitters fat pig cinn o



## kratchett (Apr 26, 2011)

This is what I have in  Estate Sale this fri sat 4/29-30th in Clio Mi
 See estatesales.net    flint  kathyskorner estate sales
 Would like feedback from local "expert". pleezzze[8|]
 Tried loading pics...too big. reply to kathyskorner@antiquesfinest.com


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2011)

Can't give you a price , but it is indeed a rare one from Cincy . In Ohio I am sure it would bring quite a bit of money , If I had that bottle , it would not be putting in an auction , I would be selling it on my own , after researching it . 

 The manufacturer, Amann & Co., was started by Anthony and Edmund Amann in Cincinnati, 1869. This bottle is made from dark amber glass, in the form of a pig. Embossed on the side is "BERKSHIRE BITTERS//AMANN & CO/CINCINNATI O."[/b]


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 26, 2011)

From a 1995 Digger Odell's book lists it as a B-81.2  It lists for a price $1100.  I would think the price would of dropped significantly since then.  Only kidding.  I would think north of 5k would be a start.  Others that know more will chime in.  But remove it from the auction.  If you want to sell it put it in a bottle auction.  If there is no bad damage the bottle auction houses (Hecklers etc) would sell it better for ya.  You dont know me from Adam but just call the auction houses and talk with them about it.  The more info you have the more it will sell for.  But if you sell it at a local auction only locals will see / bid on it.  Good luck


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 26, 2011)

Lobey is correct 2 K to 3 K not out of the question.Here are some pictures and a web link from Ed and Kathy Grays site.

 First up from my Ring and Ham book the info on the various bottles. It looks as though there were three of them..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is a link to Ed and Cathy Grays site.  http://www.greatantiquebottles.com/bt180text.htm


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 26, 2011)

Some more pictures I found.Ring and Ham shows a faint double collar.The one picture of the lip shows a thin 32 of an inch ferrel around the bottles lip.I think it will do quite well,but I agrre with madpaddla it would do a lot better at a glass auction house.


----------



## LC (Apr 27, 2011)

I watched a video clip a couple of years ago of a guy who dug a privy in Cincinnati with a back hoe . One of these Berkshire pigs was dug out of the pit . The guy who scratched it out of the pit valued it at four thousand . Then too , you can ask anything you want , doesn't mean you will get it . But as the rest of them said , Hecklers or other online auction would without doubt bring better clientel in which to get the best price for it rather than a local auction . I would not sell anything that was worth a lot of money at public auction . I would want Cincinnati exposure to see it more than anything , then too , that is just my opinion .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2011)

Skinner sold one in '09 with a small snout chip. $1600 hammer.


----------



## earlyglass (Apr 27, 2011)

Possibly 2000 to 3000 for an example that has an applied lip. Collectors are often nervous about purchasing bottles with sheared lips because it could have been worked on to remove a a broken top. I think this hurts the value and puts the bottle in the $1500 range. Any other issues will hurt it as well, even burst bubbles. As a group, bitters collectors are very cautious when it comes to condition! Just my two cents.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2011)

We could really use more pictures of the actual bottle and the chip. Some  more description would help also to get a good idea.
 I wouldn't estate sale it if I were you. $1000-5000 is a big variable.


----------



## kratchett (Apr 28, 2011)

I have more pictures of the Fat long Pig, but can't upload to this site, says too big. I am having preview of this at Mikes Antiques located at 8947 State Street (M-15) just south of Millington mi 48746 on Thur. 4/28 from 10-5pm. I will be offering it for sale through the Estate Sale by absentee, sealed bids. Time frame for bids will be Sat. 4/30 at 3pm. Any question call 810-962-3939 or 810-964-4631 EST.
 If any one can help with the upload for pics let me know.
 kathyskorner@antiquesfinest.com /email  Thanks everyone for the chatter. Kathy


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 28, 2011)

Kathy,
 I live in Otisville, about 10 miles from you.
 I have almost 40 years of digging/collecting experience.
 Let me know if you have any questions or if I can help in any way.
 I am NOT interested in the bottle, btw.
 Bill
 PM me for my cell phone number.


----------

